# T-Jetty Report, Sunday 09/19



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Decided to pay a visit to the T-Jetty after reading woodie's report.

Carol and I picked up two dozen green crabs and some squid at One Stop B&T. There was a picture of a 5 lb tog caught that week, which gave us hope as we headed for the jetty. (We usually don't fish tog until October.)

Tide was high, with waves almost breaching the rip-rap at the end of Oriental Avenue. The jetty was completely soaked, so we fished off the boardwalk using green crab.

My first drop got nailed right away, and of course I wasn't ready. A monster tog was pulling the drag on my spinning reel and managed to break my 17 lb test on the rocks. As I rerigged, Carol dropped and was fast into a nice tog. After a little tug-of-war, she brought the 15.5 incher up over the rail. Its "one-and-done" until November 15th, so Carol had limited out. Tide was headed out, but the waves were still sending a lot of spray over the jetty. We fished off the boards for over an hour, missing a lot of fish and hooking some throwbacks.

When we could finally get out on the jetty, I thought picking up my one keeper would be easy. Missed a lot of fish (either rusty or just getting old), hooked a few throwbacks, one tiny sea bass, and three baby dogfish (all on green crab - go figure!) Carol hooked a baby bergall and tried using it for fluke, but it shot into the first snag it could find. After losing her hi-lo rig baited with squid strips, Carol went back to togging and caught two more throwbacks. We quit after the two dozen crabs were gone.

Did see massive schools of mullet migrating through the inlet unmolested. It was hard to believe that there could be that much bait on the top of the water with nothing charging through it. Even the gulls weren't interested! One fellow with a cast net managed about three dozen on one throw. He tried fishing the mullet halved and whole without a hit.

The weather was actually good, and the wind wasn't as bad as predicted. A few guys headed out to the end of the jetty as the tide dropped back, but I don't know how they made out. A few were using plugs, but the majority had bait buckets. We'll be back in two weeks....


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*Windy and Wet Jetties*

Hi Jake,we got there about 8 Sunday morning with high winds and the surf blowing over the jetties it didn't look good. So we had a very good breakfast at the NEW IHOP on Atlantic 
ave. Its amazing to see the improvements made in that town. 
We then hit the sea wall then drove over to the new pier at the base of the Somers Point/Ocean City bridge. The wind and surf was calmer and we enjoyed hitting and miss snapper blues on lit line and a bobber.
Those A.C. jetties can be hard on the fishing gear and I suggest heavy line for tog in those rocks.Snags are extremely common and if you don't find an soft spot your gonna lose a lot of hooks and sinkers.
We'll try again next week.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

Yeah, this was a "quickie" trip and I didn't have my 30lb test with me. I really wasn't expecting a tog that big to be in that little corner pocket. Carol's tog is the first keeper we've caught off the boards. She came close two years ago with one that was 1/8 inch short. I like to believe that this was her "reward" for tossing that one back....

We got there about noon and nobody was on the jetty. When we finally did get out there, it was pretty much a hit on every cast. One group came out and set up camp along side us. Carol caught a throwback, and one of the group moved into her spot while she rebaited. I caught my baby seabass, and another of the group jumped into my spot. We moved up a little, and they moved in. They finally moved up past us after getting snagged about three times, but when I hooked a small dogfish one guy came back and was casting while I landed the little guy! I guess some folk always think the grass is greener....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Manayunk Jake said:


> One group came out and set up camp along side us. Carol caught a throwback, and one of the group moved into her spot while she rebaited. I caught my baby seabass, and another of the group jumped into my spot. We moved up a little, and they moved in. They finally moved up past us after getting snagged about three times, but when I hooked a small dogfish one guy came back and was casting while I landed the little guy! I guess some folk always think the grass is greener....


Is there a term for people who cast in your spot after you catch a fish? I've been guilty of that several times but have also been a victim of that on several occassions. I know that Axon and FLF call them "Derricks" I believe for their own reasons.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

In bass fishing its called "front ending".... casting in front of the other guy in the boat. I usually chalk it up to inexperience, but in this case they were obviously out for tog (green crabs in the bucket, and the simple one hook rig.) Maybe they were new at it.... 

Derricks? Never heard that before... Maybe they were saying derelicts? (Hard to tell what those southern boys are saying half the time!)

In any case, Carol and I will be down IRI Columbus Day weekend and we intend to clean house on tog. I'll know to have sand fleas this time, and we'll try to get a spot on that "inside curve" above where we fished last year....


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

*They do that to new faces!!*

Hi,I fish there often enough and see this as a normal practice for some folk. Usually you lose your cool but that ruins the day. They don't care.When that happens normally I'll cast across there lines a few times.....get us all tangled.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

"Derrick" was a neighbor's kid that they took out fishing a few years ago. He would proceed to cast where ever he saw a fish get caught with no consideration for others. It happens pretty much everywhere but quite a bit when toggin'.


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

We call him "No Shoes"and his gang..He's a regular......in the spring,summer,fall always walking on the heels of his shoes. Speaka on english...yeah right. If you get a bite he'll just walk on ya if you let him. Even his buddies look at him funny...but he's learning the hard way cause the local guys don't play that.He's the only problem on that jetty.


----------

